# meldahl dam from the river.



## hnguyed83 (Jun 2, 2010)

This is my first post on OGF. I went to Meldahl dam today for the first time also , we launch the boat at neville boat ramp, and it a nice ramp. lots of tree in the river when coming out. we ride up to Meldahl dam , we were the only one there. Constuction on Ky side is im full swing, i dont think you can access the river from wat i can see. The water is coming out hard from the middile of the dam. Saw a couple of white buoys but didnt know how close we can get to the dam, looks kinda dangerous so we left.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

They are building a Hydro. Pretty much ruined one of the east coasts best fishing spots... Thanks Hamiltucky..


----------

